# Elms and elms



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

hi,
Does anybody know whats going on with elms and elms in the uk.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

why what's happening? we did the signing up bit and filled in their questionnaire so they graciously allowed us to start purchasing from them, (xxl's) their delivery was slow, and when they turned up (which was the last possible day for us to print for the customer) they had oil stains on them as though they'd been dropped behind a machine!
Vowed never to use them again and fired up the washing machine.


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

I've heard they have gone in to administration but not sure , they are not answering there phones and we can not get hold of are rep as we need price on 6 thousand of the club t t-shirt 
So need to know if I should go else where


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Anybody know what happened?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Bump.

I tried their website tonight, and got re-directed to another domain (clubclothing.biz), with a 'domain reserved' message.

Hope they are going to re-open. Their own brand 'Club Range' is useful for promotional use.


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

According to my other t-shirt supplier they have gone into administration.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got off the blower with the guy. He said they are re-opening next week, mainly selling their own 'Club Brand'.


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

Yes thats right,we have had a call from the rep about it to.


----------

